# HP 2132 tx



## 8reaper (May 13, 2011)

This a friends laptop which came with free DOS.
HP gave some drivers only for win7 64bit so installed 64bit OS.
Audio some times wont work and AMD catalyst is not being installed.
Device manager shows pci driver is not installed. 
I think the discrete graphic card 7670m is not being used:blush:.
Attached report from everest
Thanx in advance


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I don't see that 2132 tx model here HP Pavilion dv6-2100 Entertainment Notebook PC series -  Download drivers and software - specify product name - HP Business Support Center you may find the driver is there but the model number you gave may be wrong


----------



## 8reaper (May 13, 2011)

OOPS.Here it is 
HP Pavilion g6-2132tx Notebook PC Product Specifications - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok thanks could not see it lol here is the driver page HP Pavilion g6-2100 Notebook PC series -  Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center


----------

